# First Time Potential DVR Owner Question



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

Absolute newb so here is what I would like to be able to do. I have Cox internet so I will first be looking at Cox for service. Last year I read some impressive things about the Roamio and would be looking to buy rather then rent a dvr from Cox. I want to be able to (1) record 2 hi def shows at once and if possible be able to watch a third live while the other two are recording but if that is not feasible then I am all right with just being able to record two shows at once (2) I want to be able to somehow archive (transfer) what I watch on to an external hard drive or a flash drive and store the files until I want to watch them and then be able to transfer them back "into" the DVR's internal hard drive. Alternatively it would also work for me if when the internal hard drive is full I could remove it and put in another hard drive and continue to record and then when I wanted to put back the original hard drive and watch those previously recorded shows. So is this something that is doable and if so could someone point me in the right direction. TIA.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, all of what you want to do is doable with a TiVo Roamio. The base Roamio has 4 tuners and the Plus and Pro models have 6 tuners, meaning you can watch/record 4 or 6 shows at one time in HD. Changing out hard drives on the Roamio is a relatively simple process as well. Transferring shows to another hard drive can be done easily as long as the cable company hasn't put copy protection flags on them. In contrast, none of what you want to do can be done with a cable company DVR, except recording 3 shows at once on certain cable company DVRs.


----------



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

>Transferring shows to another hard drive can be done easily

How is that done exactly with the Roamio. Is there an Ethernet port or a USB port or a Firewire port on the Roamio that I can hook up an external hard drive to and pull off files and then just as easily transfer them back to the Roamio and watch when I want to?

>as long as the cable company hasn't put copy protection flags on them.

Anyone know if Cox cable does something that will prohibit me from transferring files back and forth from the DVR to an enternal hard drive


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

With the TiVo hooked to your network with ethernet, builtin wireless, or Moca, it can transfer to and from a PC using software like Tivo Desktop ($16), or PyTivo. Tivo must be subscribed to Tivo service for anything to work (except playback and live TV).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox flags all channels except the Locals with Copy Once, CCI Byte=0x02

So you will not be able to transfer any recordings, except the Locals, to a PC or any other device for archival storage, or watching on a PC.

You can however watch the recordings on another TiVo DVR or TiVo Mini.

Cox Orange County, CA is an exception to the rule. I believe Cox New England may also be an exception.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The capacity is pretty big. Why do you need to transfer them back and forth?


----------



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

So maybe I'm confused but who is correct?

ThAbtO seems to imply that I can transfer and thus archive files:

"With the TiVo hooked to your network with ethernet, builtin wireless, or Moca, it can transfer to and from a PC using software like Tivo Desktop ($16), or PyTivo."

<what is Moca by the way>

where as I believe that CoxInPHX says that I can not transfer files:

"Cox flags all channels except the Locals with Copy Once, CCI Byte=0x02"

"You can however watch the recordings on another TiVo DVR or TiVo Mini"

I am not sure what you mean by this. Are you saying if I purchase a second DVR that I can transfer the files from my main
DVR (and how would I do this) to my second DVR and watch them from there which would be almost like archiving them though not the best solution.

>The capacity is pretty big. Why do you need to transfer them back and forth?

Well I like to keep things particularly entire series as well as movies. I currently have 2 2tb external hard drive chock full of entertainment.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

phaedruspress said:


> So maybe I'm confused but who is correct?
> 
> ThAbtO seems to imply that I can transfer and thus archive files:
> 
> "With the TiVo hooked to your network with ethernet, builtin wireless, or Moca, it can transfer to and from a PC using software like Tivo Desktop ($16), or PyTivo."


Generally, yes. Unless your specific cable company puts "flags" on the shows that prevents them from being transferred.



> where as I believe that CoxInPHX says that I can not transfer files:
> 
> "Cox flags all channels except the Locals with Copy Once, CCI Byte=0x02"


Which, if it is correct (I have Comcast so I don't know), might prevent you from doing so.



> "You can however watch the recordings on another TiVo DVR or TiVo Mini"
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by this. Are you saying if I purchase a second DVR that I can transfer the files from my main
> DVR (and how would I do this) to my second DVR and watch them from there which would be almost like archiving them though not the best solution.


Yes. Transfer or stream. It's in the Tivo software.


----------



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Turtleboy. Well that sure seems like an inelegant way to do what I want that is buy two dvrs if in fact Cox will prevent me from transferring files willy nilly.

I don't believe that this part of my question was fully addressed. Do you know the answer?

*Alternatively it would also work for me if when the internal hard drive is full I could remove it and put in another hard drive and continue to record and then when I wanted to put back the original hard drive and watch those previously recorded shows. *

Can I just continually swap out hard drives when one gets full and watch and effectively archive/ store this way? I do not care about the warranty.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

well i guess it'd work but man thatd be a pain in the butt


----------



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

spaldingclan said:


> well i guess it'd work but man thatd be a pain in the butt


What would be a pain? Swapping out hard drives seems like an easy solution for me if in fact that would work. Can anyone verify that I can just swap out hard drives when ever I want and that I can "archive" and store that way? Having to purchase a second DVR or eating up bandwidth to stream to another device would for me be more of a pain.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think you can swap HDs out of your Tivo. You'd have to format and install the software. 

I suggest just buying the Tivo first and trying it out. I think you'll be surprised that you don't have to archive, because there is so much capacity.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

You should probably post your location. Every Cox franchise has different policies about flagging content. Cox here in Tulsa only flags HBO and Showtime, but in Phoenix they flag everything but locals. Someone from your area may be able to confirm what the policy for that franchise is.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo is not like your basic DVR. The basic DVR just records and plays shows but Tivo also does this and more. Recordings can be shared with PCs/Macs and other Tivos within your home network. This is not like a home network DVR where you can watch the shows from any TV in the house. Its only where another Tivo device is at another TV location. Any video files on your PC (such as .MPG files) can be watched on the TV once its transferred to the Tivo and played. 

MoCa is another method of networking but instead of another set of cables such as ethernet, it is replaced by the same coax cable that feeds to the tv. This is used where wired ethernet or wireless is not possible.

When the Tivo is filled up and it needs space for next recordings, the shows in Recently Deleted folder are removed first, then suggestions, followed by the oldest shows on the playlist. Copying shows (if not copy protected) will prevent shows you want to keep. It is hassle-less then swapping hard drives because only the same Tivo will be able to access the shows on the drive.


----------



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

Grey Griffin said:


> You should probably post your location. Every Cox franchise has different policies about flagging content. Cox here in Tulsa only flags HBO and Showtime, but in Phoenix they flag everything but locals. Someone from your area may be able to confirm what the policy for that franchise is.


Yeah, I came across another post that talked about that. Las Vegas, which appears to be Copy Once or one and done.


----------



## phaedruspress (Mar 28, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo is not like your basic DVR.
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


As stated before swapping hard drives it not at all a hassle for me if it allows me to do what I want which is when the hard drive on my yet to be purchased Tivo fills up with media I do not want to delete can I just open it up and swap it with a new hard drive and if so will that hard drive format itself and then allow me to continue to record additional media and then when ever I want to swap hard drives back and then watch what I had recorded previously.

Is Tivo's customer service outsourced? You all think that I should just call up Tivo with my questions and get definitive answers particularity regarding swapping out hard drives.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Only the Tivo Roamio models will work when you switch out the drive with a factory-new one and it will prepare itself and be able to record again. Previous models need the drive prepared beforehand on a PC with special software.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

phaedruspress said:


> Is Tivo's customer service outsourced? You all think that I should just call up Tivo with my questions and get definitive answers particularity regarding swapping out hard drives.


No, I would absolutely not think that at all.

The power supplies and capacitors inside a TiVo are not shielded as they are in a PC. TiVo representatives have to claim it is not user serviceable at all; they can never recommend any course of action that might involve the user opening up the box. It would open them up to having legal responsibility if they did so.

TiVo officially can never talk about replacing disks or pushing in loose wires to the red led lights (another active thread), even if both actions are the obvious things for a user to do.


----------

